# Hello Everybody



## phantom44 (Apr 20, 2020)

I think I was on here a year or more ago. Sorry I have memory problems.

I just read the rules and one was that you have to introduce yourself here.

I've been married for 30 years. and I guess i'm going to give it another try..

My wife and I are not getting along at all. She says I don't treat her right anymore.

It's because I have taken a long look at our marriage and feel like I made a mistake.

I hope people can change, because right now we are on a path to nowhere.

I'm the sensitive romantic type but my wife is fine with just being roomates. We haven't been intimate in any way for 20 years.

And she wonders why i'm irritable. I'm sick of seeing couples , touching and just being intimate. My wife is like a porcupine.


----------



## siana911 (8 mo ago)

Hi, why do u feel u made a mistake?


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

No intimate in 20 years?? Dude, That's on you not your wife. Of course she gets annoyed with you, in her mind you should had accepted it 20 years ago.

You, on the other hand, accepted it 20 years ago and stayed, so who's to blame? Look in the mirror, there's your answer. You overstayed for 20 years. Anything you say it's nothing but excuses now.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

phantom44 said:


> I think I was on here a year or more ago. Sorry I have memory problems.
> 
> I just read the rules and one was that you have to introduce yourself here.
> 
> ...


No sex for 20 years? Just asking to make sure I'm reading correctly.

Welcome to TAM!


----------



## thissucks7788 (10 mo ago)

If you could be intimate with your wife again do you still think you made a mistake? Would that change your whole perspective or would you still want out?


----------

